# Please Back Off



## TexasDinner (Feb 19, 2013)

My wife is barking at me all the time. I haved asked what I consider to be a few very easy requests in our relationship. 
Number One When I say leave me alone or be quiet do it... She wont she just keeps going and going I leave the room she follows. I get so angry we end up fighting its a horrible circle

Second: leave me alone about work. I make great money which allows her to be a stay a home mom. Yet she complaines everytime i work, travel, have dinner meetings, if i work past 5.

I cant take this anymore I have never cheated never done anything wrong but I get the 5th degree with everything in life.


----------



## Keepin-my-head-up (Jan 11, 2013)

TexasDinner said:


> My wife is barking at me all the time. I haved asked what I consider to be a few very easy requests in our relationship.
> Number One When I say leave me alone or be quiet do it... She wont she just keeps going and going I leave the room she follows. I get so angry we end up fighting its a horrible circle
> 
> Second: leave me alone about work. I make great money which allows her to be a stay a home mom. Yet she complaines everytime i work, travel, have dinner meetings, if i work past 5.
> ...


Maybe she just misses you..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Can you please stop starting so many threads?? Keep it all in one, and don't post the same thing in multiple sections. Thanks.


----------



## loveispatient (Jan 10, 2013)

Sounds like you both could learn to communicate better. Before it goes too far, why not suggest counseling etc. Sometimes it just an opportunity for both to talk about the way you both "communicate" with each other. If nothing else, it's an opportunity to talk about what "bugs" you both in a safe environment. 

I can't say I'm good about the "leaving alone" part. Women like having the last word - I know I do. Which isn't necessarily a good thing in a head argument. Been there. Done that. So it's probably something she doesn't realize she's doing. 

As for you working a great deal - Well if it's the nature of the job, then there's not much you can do except adjust where possible and explain the situation to her. Most people don't understand the pressures of a "job" on the other person. Maybe include her when you can. It also depends on what she's upset about. Is it because you're gone a great deal? Or that she doesn't get to do much with you?


----------



## TexasDinner (Feb 19, 2013)

Sorry for all the threads I just joined today and am learnig the site better. Again sorry


----------



## TexasDinner (Feb 19, 2013)

great email and advice thanks


----------



## totamm (May 1, 2012)

never mind I see you got the idea about not posting duplicate threads.


----------

